
Haskell Sucks [pdf] - yokohummer7
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/40457956/haskell_sucks.pdf
======
talideon
Monads become a lot more straightforward when you realise that they're just a
way of making the semicolon programmable.

No need for any nonsense metaphors: the bind operation in monads is just a
programmable semicolon.

------
meat_fist
Someday something won't suck. I'll wait to learn anything till then, to make
sure I didn't learn something that sucks.

